# This EBAY seller has several interesting bikes listed



## TJW (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item...=e11021.m43.l3160&rvr_id=0&_ssn=c210k&_sop=16


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 28, 2015)

Stand up seller.
  I bought from him and the bike had an issue.
  He promptly refunded and paid shipping back.
    I'd buy from him again........


----------



## TJW (Jun 28, 2015)

Good to know.  This seller is about 50 miles from me and seems to always be listing some interesting bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2015)

I came across his most interesting piece before I noticed all his other listings. A 1954 Typhoon proto? Ya right. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75375-A-Boris-Karloff-Creation


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2015)

His prices are insane.


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I came across his most interesting piece before I noticed all his other listings. A 1954 Typhoon proto? Ya right.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75375-A-Boris-Karloff-Creation




He seems to always catch a live one.lol


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Stand up seller.
> I bought from him and the bike had an issue.
> He promptly refunded and paid shipping back.
> I'd buy from him again........




After looking at a few of his "other" listings, all I can say is buyer beware. And make damn sure you know what you are buying. I had to stop looking after viewing his 53 Phantom, my laughing was upsetting the dog.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 28, 2015)

He is a nice guy... I spoke with him on the phone and he was bought a couple of bikes from me (which are not listed for sale )
Chris


----------



## delgan (Jun 30, 2015)

What about his J C Higgins manifold bike? I am not sure what it is but I can't pin point what it is that has me wondering - in regards to the picture. Maybe it is the fact it is not dirty and rusty which I like. This was what my first bike was 62 years ago.


----------



## doa1911 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi I had one of these. It is right. Don't know about the restore on it. Seat is wrong but he says that. For that money I would want to see it first. Mine was as you say Rusty as I like it. It also needed a number of parts I could not find. Ended up selling it for $250 mainly because I could not find someone to straighten the bent front fork.


----------



## delgan (Jul 1, 2015)

I think it is the fact it looks too "new"-- been around old looking stuff all my life as I growed up with my mother been an antique buyer/seller.


----------



## delgan (Jul 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Why the 'bump'?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 1, 2015)

*, Totally stand up individual.  He purchased a top retail restored prewar Schwinn from me a while back. It suffered some minor paint damage, due to total mishandling by FedEX, not the pack job, and I insisted he send me the parts to 're-shoot' and fix for him no charge and me paying the shipping.  He said, no way, he didn't want to trouble me after the work I put into the restoration.  I guess he restores cars as well and said that the paint work was no big deal for him to do.  I sent him some of the left over color and he took care of it himself.  I tried my best to get him to let me do the work.  He would have nothing of it.  Talk about a pleasure to deal with on what could have been a sticky situation.*


----------



## delgan (Jul 1, 2015)

Why the 'bump'? Just wanting to make sure that it is as close to what it came from factory--no doubt he is a good guy to buy from. Also my post was lost when the site reset to 1.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 3, 2015)

vincev said:


> His prices are insane.





I agree !!!!    Where does he come up with these prices???   Most are $400/500+ more than today's market value.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> I agree !!!!    Where does he come up with these prices???   Most are $400/500+ more than today's market value.





If you buy high you have to sell way over market to break even.


----------



## delgan (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, he isn't as high as this in Indiana in the rough--eBay item number:

261946755161. According to this list his is a steal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2015)

delgan said:


> Well, he isn't as high as this in Indiana in the rough--eBay item number:
> 
> 261946755161. According to this list his is a steal.




Here ya go  http://www.ebay.com/itm/26194675516...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261946755161&_rdc=1  V/r Shawn


----------



## delgan (Jul 3, 2015)

And this is the third time they have listed it I think in the last month. Maybe they bought way to high or just dreaming.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 4, 2015)

But he has showed me what I wanted my ladies Higgins to look like...


----------



## delgan (Jul 4, 2015)

I thought about emailing the listing that is here in Indiana and making a offer but figured they would die laughing


----------

